# Why are you a Nikon or Canon person?



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

Why are you a Nikon or Canon user?

I'm a Nikon person because my brother in law gave me my first DSLR which was a Nikon D50.

Makes sense to stick keep with Nikon so I wouldn't have to buy the kit again.

If I was buying my first DSLR today it would probably be a Canon just down to spec for spec Canon seem to over better value for money. (Canon 550,600D to Nikon D90,D5100)


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Nikon because it was the best deal at the time.

I bought my D200 as i had Nikon fit lenses and it is built like a tank. Anything else (except a Nikon pro body) feels a little less substantial afterwards lol.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm neither


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Sony for me because I liked the way it felt in my hand and the fact that it has both IS and AF built into the body, also liked the menu layout.


----------



## tom_painter85 (Jul 5, 2007)

Canon - I used to work for them and got staff discount in the store.

Don't work for them any more, and want a 70-200 F4L IS


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

Canon for me due to reviews and it felt great in my hand.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I have had both and I just feel the Nikon is more user friendly....oh plus Canon is a big competitor to us in the printer market


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Canon, because about 5 or so years back, that Buckas chap told me to do it!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Olympus for me.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Canon for me, feels better in hand. Prefer the menu layout and usability too


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i have a canon SLR, was recommended it by people on here, and not knowing much, i went for the 400d. my dad also had a canon SLR back when he was at college, so he said canon too

looking to upgrade to another canon  hopefully


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Nikon felt better in my hands, the Canons felt too chunky.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Pezza4u said:


> Nikon felt better in my hands, the Canons felt too chunky.


Agreed!


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

bizzare aint it how some people love the canon feel in the hands, and others dont.....

Just shows everyone is different!


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Nikon!

Can't even figure out how to turn my mates 5DII on! Canon do make good photocopiers though.........


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

drive 'n' shine said:


> .....Canon do make good photocopiers though.........


No they don't Xerox are better!

We also invented the Xerographic process....Canon just copy what we do..the just dont do it as well


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

nick_mcuk said:


> No they don't Xerox are better!
> 
> We also invented the Xerographic process....Canon just copy what we do..the just dont do it as well


Who are xerox ....

:lol: :lol: :lol: he he he!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nikon make camera's.:thumb:

Canon make printers.


----------



## goonas (Aug 23, 2007)

pooma said:


> Sony for me because I liked the way it felt in my hand and the fact that it has both IS and AF built into the body, also liked the menu layout.


Snap.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

I bought a Pentax because of the old lens compatibility and the warranty - and now I stuck to it because I have assorted bits which make sense to have and stick to the setup.

I like the ease of use, the logic; I can just about get on with the 7D at work and I dare say it would be usable after a week or so of intensive use. OTOH, I don't need to use it, so I don't 

Bret


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

davies20 said:


> Canon for me, feels better in hand. Prefer the menu layout and usability too


Same :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

bretti_kivi said:


> I bought a Pentax because of the old lens compatibility and the warranty - and now I stuck to it because I have assorted bits which make sense to have and stick to the setup.
> 
> I like the ease of use, the logic; I can just about get on with the 7D at work and I dare say it would be usable after a week or so of intensive use. OTOH, I don't need to use it, so I don't
> 
> Bret


Having compared the K5 numerous times to its Canikon brothers I can see no valid reason to buy a Canikon unless you already have a large lens collection.


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

My mum got a Canon for xmas of santa 2 years ago - in the xmas week I was home she didn't get her hands on it and therefore got me one as a surprise about a month later.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Canon for me - hoping to step up to DSLR soon. 

Had an old IXUS II which was a real work horse, 5 years old after being used in all conditions it developed a problem which ended up being a known issue. Sent it off to Canon thinking, hey if I am lucky they might repair it but they said they couldn't as it was so old but would give me a refurbed IXUS65 instead (at the time retailed ~£150). 

Very happy customer.


----------



## Colt Man (Dec 3, 2008)

not being a "serious photographer" i like my fujifilm

i have an s1500 and just got myself a jx300 

14mp
ISO3200
hd video

cracking little point and shoot


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Canon for me, based on reviews at the time that I bought my 450D.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Well with 35mm I was an Olympus chap - an Olympian perhaps :speechles and before that, a Zenit user :tumbleweed: 


But when I got the mast I needed to go digital with live view, and the Canon G7 was the recommended choice at that time. Then Canon came out with the 450D, a lightish DSLR with live view, and remote capture included in the standard software, not an extra like with Nikon. So practical reasons I suppose rather than anything else.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nikon... Known for there optics on more than just cameras, plus they kept the F mount for backwards compatibility should i have wished...


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Leica for me :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

stargazer said:


> Leica for me :thumb:


Would love an M9 under my bed :lol:


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Would love an M9 under my bed :lol:


M9 :doublesho..........very nice choice


----------



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

Started with the Fujifilm and then made the jump to Nikon...

Got the D60 to get started and learn a few things, and just recently got myself a D90. Stuck with Nikon because thats what I learned on and like the feel of it like a few others have said. 

Ive never bothered with reviews as your opinions may differ to the pros that test them...and at the end of the day they are pros. They can pic up and camera and just understand it where as jo bloggs like us have to have a feel for how things work even down to the overall layout of the buttons on the back.

Thats my 2pence worth anyway.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Canon for me. Husband's always had Nikons but when I tried both I found Canon suited my hands better and simpler to use too.


----------



## gary (Feb 25, 2006)

Nikon for me just bought the d3100 with 18-55 and 70-300 lenses,very impressed with it so far.:thumb:


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Prefer the layout of the Canon, nice to handle imho.

Plus my mate is a professional photographer so get to borrow his lenses


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

I bought a bridge camera nearly 9 years ago and back then the Canon G3 was hands down the best available. When I went to a DSLR I tried both Nikon and Canon. IMHO they are near identical in terms of what the cameras can do but the operating menus are quite different. I felt more at home with the Canon set up/menus.


----------



## zsdom (Aug 30, 2011)

I bought a 300d from ebay for dirt cheap, got a few lenses for it then didnt want to swap, I've used Nikons a few times & didnt like the feel of them so now I stick to my 40D.

6.5fps is great for shooting aircraft as I like to do. Badly!!


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Canon because I just feel more comfortable with it. Had a Nikon for 12 months and used it twice, use my Canon a few times a week.


----------



## partrir (Mar 31, 2009)

White lenses.

Seriously, got a cheap secondhand EOS650 when I was at school and doing A Level photography. It was purely the price of this camera that started me on the Canon road. I still have the 50mm f1.8 it cam with some 20 odd years later.

I now have a huge collection of Canon kit, and the backup from Canon Professional Services is second to none.


----------



## 62mph (Jul 28, 2010)

Canon - Nikon lenses work back to front


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

62mph said:


> Canon - Nikon lenses work back to front


So true

I have a D90 at my disposal as well as a 350D ... the amount of times i've gone to use the nikon and got it back to front :lol:


----------



## ocatoro (Oct 3, 2011)

i bought a nikon when upgrading from a fuji s5600 bridge because the photographer who was teaching me had a nikon and assured me the controls were simpler... i guess thats applicable even if it was just easier for him to explain things because of the similarity to his d2x


----------

